# New Knitting Technique! Really?



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I ran across this video on youtube ..and was blown away...






This is a video of Stephanie Pearl-McPhee aka Yarn Harlot...knitting using the "Irish Cottage" technique.

Isn't she amazing!!!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Only thing new about that to me is the name. Still, it is a great way to knit.


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I am tempted to give it a try next time. I think I will stick to all knit for a bit, purling seems a bit too much to take up in that position. Now my long needles will have a new life.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's not new to me either but I can't do that. She sure is fast though, isn't she.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I couldn't really see what she was doing. But there was another video of a lady knitting with mauve yarn on this same site and demonstrating "lever" knitting. I was absolutely amazed when I saw it because that is the way I have always knitted, since childhood. And I thought it was an oldfashioned way of knitting and that there were newer, better ways. You have made my day!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL exactly why I said "Really?"...just thought I would share with others that are not aware of her and her talent.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, I love her. Her sense of humour is marvellous. She is a modern day Elizabeth Zimmerman for what she is doing for knitting. I am so chuffed that she knits the way I do.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Me too...I know, right?

Yup another trail blazer in our world.



Joy Marshall said:


> Oh, I love her. Her sense of humour is marvellous. She is a modern day Elizabeth Zimmerman for what she is doing for knitting. I am so chuffed that she knits the way I do.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I ran across this video on youtube ..and was blown away...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At last I have found someone who knits the same as me.....I keep my yarn shorter than she does, Its a quick way of knitting.....and I'm not even Irish.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

just another example of "teaching Grandma to suck eggs". Is "nothing new under the sun" a truism?


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

That's the way I've always knitted. I didn't know it had a name though. My problem with only being comfortable knitting that way is that I don't enjoy knitting with 4 needles or circular ones. I want the right hand needle under my arm! I also tend to get cramp in my shoulder, but it is the only way I can do it.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

the woman is a machine!. i do knit this way too sometimes..but my mother always told me it was scotch knitting...lol


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Schipperke said:


> That's the way I've always knitted. I didn't know it had a name though. My problem with only being comfortable knitting that way is that I don't enjoy knitting with 4 needles or circular ones. I want the right hand needle under my arm! I also tend to get cramp in my shoulder, but it is the only way I can do it.


I avoid 4 pins and circular needles, I only use if I have no choice.


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with the posts. I have never heard of "Irish Cottage" knitting and, in the first part of the video, she appears to be knitting using a "knitting belt" (a belt fastened round her body with a pad to take the pressure of the end of the needle and allow the right hand to be free)and it looks just like traditional fair isle knitters in the way the islanders used to knit. 

Towards the end of the video, when she uses DPNs, she is knitting in the way I would describe as "flicker". Do you agree?


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I know someone who knit's that way, but she cannot use circular needles. Very limiting. I can knit that fast using the continental method and I don't have to put the needles under my armpit. My friend says she gets sore quickly knitting this way.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's the same way I knit too and always have, but I keep my yarn slightly shorter.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Back in the day, long knitting needles were firmly tucked against the body and held there with the arms. All the action takes place at the points of the needles. I learned to knit that way, but I find it uncomfortable and hard to relax my shoulders, so I've moved on to mostly circular needles or dpn's


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

My mom was from Holland. That was how she knit and when she knit socks she used 14" dp needles.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! :-O


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I couldn't figure out how she was doing that... however, I may look it up under all the other names everyone is remembering.


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

ulrika said:


> I know someone who knit's that way, but she cannot use circular needles. Very limiting. I can knit that fast using the continental method and I don't have to put the needles under my armpit. My friend says she gets sore quickly knitting this way.


 :roll: I thought to myself she can't use circulars!


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is amazing. I bet she finishes her projects in no time at all.
If only I could knit that fast


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

fascinating


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Boy, that looks like a recipe for carpal tunnel syndrome! But that is not a new way to knit, just a different way of holding the hand.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

didn't know this is actually a method of knitting. when my mom was trying to teach me to knit, my dad would laugh because that is how I held my needle...tucked under my armpit.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Really.!! Knitters have been knitting like that for generations.

Me for one.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! My hat is off to anyone who can knit that fast!


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

I understand that some people who knit that way do not put the needle under their armpit but push the end against a pad on a knitting belt worn around the body. Otherwise it is clear to see that you would get very sore with regular knitting.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

I knit the way she does when using dpns but I do it with all types of needles. don't get rsi at all and it is quite quick


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am going to try this. I like circulars--maybe there is a way to use them for flat knitting if they are long enough?

Carolyn


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

faithphoenix said:


> I understand that some people who knit that way do not put the needle under their armpit but push the end against a pad on a knitting belt worn around the body. Otherwise it is clear to see that you would get very sore with regular knitting.


If my needle is long enough I do put it under my arm. If not, it rests on any part of my upper body that is comfortable. I had a relative who knit like the wind using the same hand movement but her left needle was sticking straight up on her abdomen, looking as if it had sprouted from her navel.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

That is how I knit.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I found watching the video fasinating but the sound quality was poor. I could not understand one word. I knit Continental. I am pretty fast but have never reached lightning speed. Thanks for the link. Edith M


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow! So fast that I would not find that relaxing. Great for someone that is hyper.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

It is pretty amazing, but my wrist hurts just watching her. probably not meant for the 'limp wristed.'


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Well now isn't that something? I do wish she would go slower so I could see what she is doing. Vique


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Good heavens - she's almost as fast as a knitting machine! I would have to slow it down to make sure I was looping the yarn correctly for a knit or purl. Awesome!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish she had started out slowly at first so a person could really see what she was doing. Some of you already know, but I've never seen knitting that way.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I wish she had started out slowly at first so a person could really see what she was doing. Some of you already know, but I've never seen knitting that way.


I've seen still photos in books of Irish and Scotch knitters doing this, but had no idea what the movements were. I've never seen anyone doing this before either. Don't know if I could learn this now or not, I may be too set in my ways!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I ran across this video on youtube ..and was blown away...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness look how fast her hands are going.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

somehow I think that takes away the whole idea of it being a relaxing way to spend an evening...I think I have a headache just from watching LOL! I am truly impressed, but don't find a need to copy...and don't want my wrists to fall off....

Thanks so much for the link. Wow!!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> somehow I think that takes away the whole idea of it being a relaxing way to spend an evening...I think I have a headache just from watching LOL! I am truly impressed, but don't find a need to copy...and don't want my wrists to fall off....
> 
> Thanks so much for the link. Wow!!!


Maybe it is relaxing for her because she has been doing it for so long and if you notice it is only the left needle that is doing the work, the right one is secured under her arm while she is flicking the yarn. It is interesting.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks for sharing never in my wildest dreams,that was so cool.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

Schipperke said:


> That's the way I've always knitted. I didn't know it had a name though. My problem with only being comfortable knitting that way is that I don't enjoy knitting with 4 needles or circular ones. I want the right hand needle under my arm! I also tend to get cramp in my shoulder, but it is the only way I can do it.


As I said earlier, that's the way I've always knitted. Problem is, if I knit too much I get cramp in my shoulders and hand and have to stop. I did so much knitting a few years ago, that I had to stop altogether. After 16 years I've started again, but I make myself slow down.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

hi all i was taught to knit like that when i was small. i use long needles and tuck them under my arm also i hold the right hand needle actually i kind of clutch it not like the way the lady does.it is a fast way of knitting


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

hi all i was taught to knit like that when i was small. i use long needles and tuck them under my arm also i hold the right hand needle actually i kind of clutch it not like the way the lady does.it is a fast way of knitting


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of a slower, clearer video? Carolyn


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Does anyone know of a slower, clearer video? Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Choc pie mom. It is a lot like Peruvian knitting, isn't it? This I CAN DO. Carolyn


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't see the difference in the way she knits than the way i knit except she knits faster. Did i miss something?


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I take it back. I don't hold it under my arm. But it looks like the way I knit. slowly.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi sweetie,,, you are back!!!! This video was to much for me,,, I have no clue what she was doing. To fast for me. wonder if that could be shown in slow motion.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would like a slower version of the video. There was no way a person that knows a thing about that style of knitting would ever get anything from the video, But WAIT
It wasn't a learners video, was it? LOL Will just have to wait until someone comes up that is teaching the method.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Camilla,, bet you could pick that up and teach a few of us Phoenicians. Cathy


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL...I wish...I am a continential knitter all the way...and with arthritic hands....I think not! lol

But thanks (I think) for the vote of confidence LOL



cdanzinger said:


> Hey Camilla,, bet you could pick that up and teach a few of us Phoenicians. Cathy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

New to me too.


----------

